# Sleeping with tongue sticking out?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my, I hope it doesn't mean anything serious, because Toby does it, too!! I've even touched his tongue to see if he'll pull it back into his mouth, and he doesn't. It's weird looking, and as you said, kinda scary looking!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mickey sleeps with his tongue out too, especially when he is really tired!! I hope it doesn't mean anything bad also!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How old is Tesia? I know Magic's tongue would do that in the last few years when she was sleeping because her teeth had worn down in the front and there was a little gap when she was relaxed. I thought it was adorable.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay - I am SO relieved to hear it's not just Tee. And that I'm not the only one who finds it freaky!



magiclover said:


> How old is Tesia? I know Magic's tongue would do that in the last few years when she was sleeping because *her teeth had worn down in the front and there was a little gap when she was relaxed.* I thought it was adorable.


This makes a LOT of sense - and could well explain it. Tesia is 11 - and she has pretty worn down tennis ball teeth. (I know, bad owner. But she _looooves_ tennis balls!). I was worried it was something neurological. I'm so glad I asked!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw, this makes me miss my very first dog, Wesley. He was a collie/sheltie mix and would fall asleep in the funniest positions, head propped up on something or on his back and have that tongue hanging out the side. I'd come along and flip it a bit with my finger and nothing. Sometimes he'd even leave it there when he woke up. He did it all his life and how I'd love to have another dog who did it. He was the sweetest, goofiest boy. Just consider it part of a charming personality


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley slept all the time with his tongue out of his mouth. Boy do I miss seeing it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have actually tried to snap a picture of her sleeping with her tongue out a couple times (mostly out of concern to post it here!). But she always wakes up. I'll keep trying (even though it's creepy!).


----------

